#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-14
[underfire(n=Powershe@12.155.115.14)]  !automate
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-15
!dmwaters:*! Good day all, it appears that rather large netsplit was caused by the disappearence of  our european hub. I'm looking into the situation now. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
* Signon time  :    Wed May  9 18:02:41 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue May 15 08:32:48 2007
* Total uptime :    5d 14h 30m  7s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 08:35am
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
